# Felt AR5 Frame Flex?



## MIAFELT (Jan 16, 2014)

I purchased (2) 2011 Felt AR5s for my Son (Size 56) and myself (Size 58). These are our first carbon fiber road bikes. My Son weighed 250lbs. when he started riding and has dropped to 210lbs. I can't ride as much, but have dropped from 270lbs. to 255lbs. We both continue to have problems with chain rub. We have also noticed creaking/cracking noises that seem to come from the BB. Our LBS has checked and tuned up the bikes several times, but can't find anything wrong with them. Someone advised me that it may be excessive frame flex. Our enjoyment of the bikes and cycling has diminished because of these issues. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Creaks, Clicks & Clunks

Look at that link. I've never heard of a bike frame creaking. I think you have a bad LBS.


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I agree with Teh, you need to take them to another machanic. Ticks can come from 
Looose rear wheel skewers (try tightening the quick release a bit more than it is)
Loose headset
Loose pedals
Loose BB (if external which I think yours are)
Loose seatpost clamp.

These things are pretty easy to check for a mechanic. You posibly just need some grease on the threads of some of the above mentioned. Not the seat post, use carbon paste for that. Does it creak riding easy or out of the seat or ???? That will give you a clue as to what is causing it. Frame flex is unlikely to cause that noise..
Good luck, I know ticks are annoying.


----------



## bahula03 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where exactly is the chain rubbing? As mentioned by the others, bikes can make all sorts of odd noises, and it seems like a lot of shops have trouble with setting up bottom brackets and cranks correctly and subsequently diagnosing issues with them. I'd take the bikes to a new shop or try some self-diagnosing.

The 2011 AR5 isn't the stiffest bike ever, but it's not exactly a bunch of wet noodles either...I would be very surprised if any of the issues were related to frame flex.


----------



## MIAFELT (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I took the bikes to my Felt dealer that I purchased them from. On the bike repair stand they could not detect any noise or chain rub, so they recommended a complete tune up which I had done on both bikes. The issues continued after the tune up. The bikes have very low miles on them, mine has about 400 miles and my Son's has about 800 miles. When I ride my bike smoothly at a high cadence everything is fine, but when I start putting some power on the pedals while on the saddle then the chain starts rubbing on the front derailleur cage and the noises start. The more power I put on the pedals the worse it gets. I don't dare sprint out of the saddle as I'm not confident with this bike. My son has similar issues with his, but not as pronounced as mine. Not sure if rider weight has anything to do with it since he is 45 lbs. lighter than me and on a smaller frame.


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

This may sound unlikely but have you made sure your back wheel is tight. I had a tick that drove me crazy and it was simply because the quick release was not done up tight enough so under pressure it moved slightly. Might explain why the chain rubs too if the wheel is shifting a bit. I hope that bike shop gave them a test ride after the tune up considering your issue, if not then a bit lazy on their part.
Don t give up mate, It will be something simple.
You in Adelaide?


----------

